# Desert Ironwood question



## TB_London (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, just bought some Desert ironwood scales to attempt a western rehandle and not having used it before i just wanted to check with the collective consciousness.
The scales, (not bought from anyone on her btw) appear to have a number of checks in them and some splitting around a knot. None of this was visible in the pics, and before i ask about returns i just wanted to check whether DI is particularly prone to checking and is therefore part and parcel of using it, if so i'll consider keeping them and filling the cracks with CA glue.
Get the feeling i've got some duds though............


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 31, 2012)

Any decent ironwood I have gotten was void free, the only exception, is stuff on ebay, that was imported from south america as ironwood, and was something but. That stuff is usually bought in chunks by a dude, wax covered to prevent checking, then cut up, and sold on ebay. When first cut it looks fine, but as it dries, it will check, warp twist etc. If i'm not mistaken, you are not allowed to harvest living ironwood in the US, and must be harvested from dead specimins. As such, it has had likely many, many years to dry age naturally, and is a fantastic product.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 31, 2012)

Most of the ironwood I have gotten has been near perfect, no voids or checking etc. But I have gotten some that was over dry, and sorta, spalted for lack of a better term.. and some filling and minor repair and restoration was necessary. 

Sound like you may be able to use it, if the figure and wood looks to be worth the extra work, and time.. But I would do the repair, then let the wood rest in your shop for a few weeks at least and see if it continues to move or bows etc.. B4 using them on a knife.. Its never fun removing and replacing scales you spent money and time on.. Please dont ask me how I know this.. lol  .


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 31, 2012)

All the Ironwood I've seen in person has a scott-free, almost stabilized look to it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen a few little voids here & there on great AZ ironwood but nothing even remotely close to what you described. I'm leaning towards you having some not so good wood there.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 4, 2012)

pictures would help


----------



## TB_London (Feb 6, 2012)

Seller swapped it for a new pair which has arrived free of splits. Cheers for the reassurance that i wasn't being overly fussy. Just need to pluck up the courage to rip the scales off a knife now............


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2012)

Do it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 6, 2012)

Just take an 80 grit belt, and shove the thing into it. It won't take them off, but it'll ugly them up so you won't be fussy anymore!


----------



## l r harner (Feb 6, 2012)

i have got a not 100% piece before and funny that i often order a large blockon discount that migth have a slight flaw (i cut around them and get what i need )

now then that said i do not put up with a handle sized block or scale set with flaws in them for the price they comand they better be good to go 

but as i said bargon wood can be a reall steal depending on what you need form it as it might have stunning grain and contrast but have a bit of a cheech at one end or the other that you might not use (hand picking is best but good sellers have great photos to help you get jsut what you need


----------

